# martin scepter 4 what do you think



## duktapemp (Jan 15, 2006)

I am currently shooting a 08 conny wanting to try something new! I like the specs on this bow if you have or know someone please give me your feedback? I am worried about the x cables hitting my arm? looks like it could be a prob?? thanks guys shoot straight.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

It's not a problem. The cables pretty much go up and down without much forward movement. Even if you hit your arm it doesn't effect the shot.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

I shot an older septor3 with the shoot through system and i had no trouble with it hitting my arm at all. I tried it on my septer4 but didn't have a good set of tight strings so i took it off and haven't tried it sense. I never hit my arm on the septor 4 either. AC


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

draw set correct and they wont. they brush now and again ,,, but it doesnt cause any issues.


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

I switched from an '06 Connie to a S4 and I love it. I really liked the Connie but I just shoot this bow better. I think the overall geometry of the S4 supports its function more as a target bow. As for the shoot thru cables they shouldn't get in the way. I am a big guy with big fore arms and they do brush at times but that is about it. Shoot one is my best advice.


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*great bows*

both are great bows, can't go wrong either way...


----------



## Zey (Jan 27, 2009)

I like it. I found because it's a big bow, it would have a pretty good snap to it. I put in STS bar on it and most of it went away. It still has a little bit of vibration, I'm going to work at finding a combonation to kill it all. Right now I'm trying a Doinker shock supressor.

I think there's a really dumb machining issue on the handle where the crotch of your hand is on the riser. It presses into your thumb knuckle and hurts pretty bad, at least for me. I was breaking in the fresh strings and got about 50 shots in, my left hand was aching terribly so I got fed up with it. I love the bow except for that edge so I filed it off. Now it's great, I covered the riser handle part with felt, very satisfied with the grip now. Again, this may be because of the shape of my hand, who knows. There's a thread I made about this called "Scepter Handle Needs Work". Pictures included.

Mine is standard cables, there's a constant debate about the left cables hitting the forearm, but I've yet to hear anyone who actually uses it complain about that being a problem. Later this summer I plan to put the X system on. My limbs are the elite recurve at 50#, I shoot it about 42#.

Overall I would rate this bow an 8 out of 10. There are better bows out there yes. But, you can adjust the draw length without a press. It's a decent and fair price. It's big and has finger shooting potential. It's large and feels heavy so inertial rotation isn't really a problem. Huge brace height, very forgiving spot shooter.

And really, I'm going to be honest here, and some may disagree with me, this is the prettiest bow going. I've had so many compliments about the way it looks. The pleasent shape of the riser and recurve limbs make for a flowing feminine curvy shape. I feel proud carrying it to the line.


----------



## lane preston (Mar 31, 2005)

i have a s2 and 2 barnsdales and dont have any trouble with them. if you do have an issue or just dont like the system you can convert it to a cable guard bow for the price of 2 cables and a cable guard. either way its one of the best spot bows out there. and has decent speed 2.
enjoy, lane


----------

